# Dell 3110cn Load MPF.



## McMULLEN34 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a dell 3110cn printer and when it is shared on a network. Well when i try to print it says Load MPF. Im not trying to print from that tray. I am trying to print from the normal tray. Please help. thanks.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

MPF is the Main Paper Feeder -- that's the default and it is what you call the "normal" tray.


----------



## McMULLEN34 (Mar 30, 2011)

When i try to print from the admin account on the computer it works fine. But when i print from different account it says "Load MPF" what can i do to fix this.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I would uninstall the printer software/drivers, reboot, and reinstall. That should default the software setup for all users.


----------

